# bleibt nach kündigung des Club-Mitgliedschaft noch der free



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

Hallo Ihr, hoffe das meine Frage nicht zu doll vom Thema abweicht_

, also ich hab mich zugegebendermassen ziemlich bewusst beim Web-Club angemeldet da ich so ne freefaxnr. wollte- naja 10min. später hab ich dann auch gesehen - dass es die natürlich auch im free-acount gibt, yeah.

Nun denne meine Frage ist nun wenn ich die Club-Mitgliedschaft Kündige ob ich dann noch den gleichen acount als free behalte oder obs dann ganz weg is.  habe halt schon einige visitenkarten mit dieser faxnr. vergeben unds wäre recht schön wenn ich die faxnr. bzw den acount als free-version beahlten könnte,

danke für mögliche Erfahrungstips von euch 0


----------



## advisor (14 März 2006)

Bei mir blieb damals das freie E-Mail Konto bestehen.


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2006)

Die Clubmitgliedschaft ist eine kostenpflichtige, erweiterte Leistung. Den Free-Mail-Dienst dürfte die Kündigung der Zusatzleistung nicht betreffen. Allerdings sollte man die Kündigung genau definieren, nicht dass Web.de auf die Idee kommt, die Kündigung für den gesamten Account anzunehmen. Aber auch das wäre womöglich nicht weiter schlimm, da die jetzt von Dir belegte E-Mail-Adresse sicher wieder frei wird und Du sie Dir dann wieder bei einer Neuanmeldung grabben könntest (wenn es nicht ein anderer zwischenzeitlich tut).


----------



## BenTigger (14 März 2006)

Der richtige Ansprechpartner wäre in diesem Falle Web.de selbst, da wir hier kaum verlässliche Aussagen zum Vertragswesen bei Web.de machen können.


----------

